

How to host your Jekyll blog on AWS EC2 [Part 1] - 6twenty
http://drawingablank.me/blog/jekyll-on-ec2-part-1.html

======
nelse
Makes no sense. It's much cheaper on S3 or even GitHub Pages ($0).

~~~
6twenty
It's not free, that's true. But it's very cheap, especially when paired with
Amazon's 1-year free usage tier. But the main benefit is the added control
over the web server.

~~~
nelse
The main benefit you mention is the biggest disadvantage of this solution as
you may need to scale it as traffic grows. You can avoid it by using S3/GH
Pages.

~~~
6twenty
I actually found that GitHub Pages didn't scale well at all -- during peak
traffic, response times slowed to over 10 seconds. This was my main motivation
for the switch. Nginx (even on a micro EC2) should be able to handle very high
load without the need to scale. S3 is definitely a viable option as well (and
I'm not suggesting you shouldn't use it) but I find that an EC2 was a better
fit for my needs.

